# كورس هواوي شامل يشرح تركيب bts3012 حصريا لعيونكم..



## امير المحبة (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم..
الاخوة الكرام/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..
أضع بين ايدكم هذا المف الذي يشرح بشكل متسلسل وشامل كل ما يتعلق بمحطة شركة هواوي 3012 الواسعة الانتشار كل ماعليكم فعله هو تحميل الملف وفك الضغط وتحميل ملف autorun وراح يتحمل معاكم الكورس.
في الاخير أسال المولى أن يجعل هذا الجهد خالص لوجهة الكريم ولاتنسوني من خالص دعائكم..
اتمنى من كل من يرغب في نقل هذا الكورس أن يذكر المصدر وتقبلوا تحياتي ودمتم في رعاية الله وحفظة.

http://www.mediafire.com/?gzmwojdjzdt​


----------



## mohammad 2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم الملف قيد التنزيل


----------



## داركنيس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

منور وجاري التجريب


----------



## الناضوري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز:77:


----------



## أمين_خليل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## stihah (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم دام عزكم


----------



## اسد منير (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بالفعل موضوع قوى ورائع ومفيد جدا جزاك الله كل خير عنه واتمنى لك التوفيق من الله ان تضيف الينا المزيد لافادتنا جميعا


----------



## اسد منير (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:5:بالفعل موضوع قوى ورائع ومفيد جدا جزاك الله كل خير عنه واتمنى لك التوفيق من الله ان تضيف الينا المزيد لافادتنا جميعا


----------



## stihah (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل عندى يصل الى 5 بالمئه ثم يتوقف يا ريت تضع رابط تانى مثلا
على 4 شير ولك اشكر


----------



## امير المحبة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد وقد وصلت عدد مرات التحميل الى 80 مرة ولاتوجد مشاكل مع العلم أن موقع ميدي فاير من اقوى المواقع في التحميل ورفع الملفات.​ 


stihah قال:


> اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل عندى يصل الى 5 بالمئه ثم يتوقف يا ريت تضع رابط تانى مثلا
> على 4 شير ولك اشكر


----------



## stihah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الن وصلت 20 بالمئه اعتقد انه حيكمل
شكرا لك


----------



## jarode1111 (4 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر اخي العزيز*


----------



## ًwimax (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر أخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## ًwimax (5 أبريل 2010)

لقد توقف التحميل عندي ، وحاولت إعادة التحميل لكن هناك مشكلة في الرابط، أرجو رجاء خاص ، إعادة تحميله على رابط آخر ،وأكون شاكراً لك


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## mmmm_mmmm656 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

